# Pigeon Forge,TN or Gatlinburg,TN



## maggiesmom (Oct 4, 2012)

*Not looking to rent from anyone- Thank you, Just need your input. *

*Looking into II Getaway*(I do not belong to RCI) *in the early spring/late fall 2013 in the Pigeon 
Forge,TN or Gatlinburg,TN Area.

 I have found on the tug Resort reviews old or out dated.

 I'm looking for something that is clean and well maintained , Good space(don't want to feel cramped), short walk to pool, easy to get to Downtown Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg. So if you have been there in the last 6 months to a year and loved it,please let me know. Thank you. 


maggiesmom*


----------



## geekette (Oct 4, 2012)

I dig Bluegreen's MountainLoft, but, it is not on the strip.  But that is what I like about it, sipping coffee on the balcony watching the "smoke" lift from the Smokies.  Depending on unit, easy walk to indoor pool/clubhouse.  

I have been to this resort repeatedly but have not tried all the different unit configs.  I tend to enjoy a deluxe 2br lodge unit in bldgs 9+.  this is a reasonably level walk to the clubhouse.  Gas fireplace, nice furnishings, HUGE master bedroom, w/d, jetted tub.

There is a supermarket nearby and very close to a park entrance.

haven't tried to get it in leaf peeping season; good for you on planning way ahead!


----------



## cory30 (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree, we love Mountain Loft. It is not right on the strip and you will need a car (you could walk down to the Trolley stop if needed). It is also fairly spreadout with no units right at the clubhouse although not too far. We have stayed there on and off for the past 10 years and just stayed there two weekends ago on Bonus time in a 3 bedroom townhome. The unit looked to be recently renovated and was in great shape. We live an hour from Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area and have stayed in several places there and Mountain Loft is our favorite for its relaxed, peaceful surroundings. 

One note, if you are going to be doing most of your activities in Pigeon Forge it is about a 8-9 miles from Mountain Loft. Depending upon the season or what is going on in town (Car show, etc.) those 8-9 miles could take a long time. We have also stayed at Laurel Crest and Wyndham Governors Crossing in Pigeon Forge and like them fine, in fact we sometimes prefer them when we are focusing on the outlets, Dollywood etc., because of their location. They just don't have the relaxed "mountain" feel that we find at Mountain Loft.


----------



## maggiesmom (Oct 4, 2012)

Just found it in II, : Mountain Loft Resort (MNT, MN1), can't wait to see if I can pull it in II Getaway. 

maggiesmom


----------



## maggiesmom (Oct 4, 2012)

I just check the II Getaway :
They only have dates starting Jan 04,2013 to Mar 02,2013. So I'll  have to wait a little long to see more dates.

maggiesmom


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 19, 2012)

There is no "downtown" Pigeon Forge. Pigeon Forge is basically one long road of tourist trap stuff. Gatlinburg is almost as bad, but is at least closer to the National Park. Dollywood is in Pigeon Forge.

We live about an hour from there, so we always just go home. We stayed one night at Tree Tops in Gatlinburg for my daughter's 16th birthday. It's a very nice homey resort with nice staff.

II doesn't get many weeks from the dual affiliated resorts I'm familiar with. You will probably never see leaf peeping weeks as a Getaway, but you might find a week the middle two weeks of November. Thanksgiving is high demand and the month of December seems to be tough to get as well.

Be aware that the weather can be pretty iffy in early Spring. I wouldn't take a chance on anything earlier than mid-March. We had some nice weather in late Feb / early March in 2012, but that is far from guaranteed.

Sheila


----------



## Jon77 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mountain Loft*

We are at Mountain Loft right now.  It is on the east parkway which is away from the heavy traffic on the main parkway.  The main parkway goes thru Pigeon Forge and on into Gatlinburg and the east parkway is an offshoot from the main parkway.  A Food City is nearby and getting to the Arts and Crafts Community is easily achieved without getting into any heavy traffic.  An Alamo restaurant is also close by on the east parkway.  Mountain Loft is in a quiet and peacefull setting and right now the color has exploded and has been at a peak level since we got here on Friday the 19th.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 13, 2012)

We were there there about 3 weeks ago.  We stayed at Westgate Gatlinburg.  

Pro's: 

*  LOCATION.......Not in either city*, its across the road from the Sugarland's visitor center.  If you dont want to go into Gatlinburg the bypass road is wonderful. 

Nice big units and well maintained.   Waterpark but it will cost if you arent a Westgate owner from any of thier resorts.  Good size jet tubs in unit. (Great  after a long day of hiking)  Check out the reviews.  Some will say they arent well insulated but I never  heard any neighbors. 

Staff is very nice. 

Con's:  

Stay away from sales staff or your personal concierge.  My concierge, personal travel agent, whatever,  tried to set us up but I said I didnt want to waste our time.  Bluntly. So he didnt push it and turned out to be very helpful and a good guy with lots of useful information.  

No Westgate  internet service unless you pay for it.  Bad mark for Westgate.   (Spent last week at Westgate Canyons, Park City, Utah didnt have to pay at that resort).   Internet service on my verizon phone was not good so I had to wait until we were driving before I could access some of the information I needed.

 All in all I would recommend this resort.  We enjoyed our stay very much.


----------

